# OUCH!!!!!!



## shamoo (Oct 20, 2014)

A buddy of mine bought a leftover 2013 Nitro Z79(April), Sweet Ride, he was taking it down to the place where he bought it to have a keel guard installed (June), about 10 minutes from the shop someone blew through a stop sign and broad sided the Boat flipping it off the trailer and skidding 75 feet down the middle of the highway, totaled the boat. Im trying to copy and paste pictures. Ill post when I figure out how too. LOL


----------



## earl60446 (Oct 20, 2014)

Look on the bright side...

He doesn't have to spend money on a keel guard now. #-o Hopefully he won't have a problem with insurance.
Tim


----------



## shamoo (Oct 21, 2014)

So far So good with the insurance, they already came through with payment for the Rods and Reels that broke, (a couple of Shimano Ci4's)


----------



## Jim (Oct 21, 2014)

Ouch!


----------



## huntinfool (Oct 21, 2014)

That sux!


----------



## lovedr79 (Oct 21, 2014)

OH NO! is your buddy alright?


----------



## shamoo (Oct 21, 2014)

lovedr79 said:


> OH NO! is your buddy alright?


bummed out for about a week, found out the girl driving didn't have a divers license, her husband had some kinda business right down the road so she left the scene to get him. They did come back. If I can figure out why the pictures aren't showing up when I copy and Paste, I'll post some.


----------



## earl60446 (Oct 21, 2014)

shamoo said:


> lovedr79 said:
> 
> 
> > OH NO! is your buddy alright?
> ...



My understanding is you have to upload pictures to the website via the website tool, not copy / paste. I think you can also upload via a link with the picture. I always just upload photos off my pc, works everytime.
Tim


----------



## SumDumGuy (Oct 22, 2014)

So what kind of business does your buddy now own?


----------



## shamoo (Oct 22, 2014)

Good news, hes going the the dealer Sat. to put a down payment on a new Z7. I going to go if I'm not going pumpkin picking.


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC (Oct 30, 2014)

Several years back my dad was headed to DeGray Lake in Arkansas before daylight (planning to meet me at the ramp). He was pulling a 395VS Ranger with a Johnson 225.

A drunk driver crossed the yellow line sideswiping him in the process and forcing him off the road. He went through the wall of a garage striking both vehicles in side and came to rest in the yard with the tandem axle trailer upside down on top of the truck and the boat upside down next to the truck.

All in all his truck was totaled, the boat was totaled, the trailer was totaled, one of the cars in the garage was totaled, but the motor was fine.

He settled with insurance, bought the boat and motor back from them, sold the boat (gel-coat was spider-webbed everywhere), bought a new truck, bought a new boat, painted the cowl on the old motor, put it on the new boat, and wound up about $3K to the good.

He's lucky he wasn't hurt, just like you are. But, in the end everything worked itself out.

When the state trooper showed up he said it was reported as an 18 wheeler wreck by a passerby that saw the tandem axle trailer in the air.


----------



## shamoo (Oct 31, 2014)

Glad everything worked out wit Popz, its just sickening when crap like that happens.


----------



## fender66 (Oct 31, 2014)

OUCH is right.

Have a friend that bought a new Ranger over last winter. His third trip out with less than 6 hours on the engine, someone drove right over the top of him while he was crappie fishing. Not only totaled the boat, but messed him up a bit too.

Glad your friends deal worked out.


----------

